# Do you take any euros to Europe?



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

Do you take any Euros abroad with you or do you wait until abroad before you get/withdraw Euros?

thanks

Lee


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Our bank charges a huge amount to access our cash oustide of UK, so I get my euros from Tescos - easy, don't need to pre-order.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We always take some euros plus top up euro card. 
Just come back a couple of days ago from France and on the ferry the exchange rate was 116.60.i could have kick myself,i had left my credit card in the MH and will be returning on the 15 aug for a couple of months and will need at least 3k of euros.

Les


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We always seem to have quite few €uro's left over from the last visit so just keep them for the next.

Then we just use either a preloaded Caxton card or a Halifax Clarity Card as and when required.

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We usually take 500 euro plus change from last trip. Split equaly between me and Lady p. ie 100 for me the rest for her Ladyship.
Then use cc and collect points for next free tunnel crossing.
Dave p


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

We never have any over, they all get used in Carrefour :lol:


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

pre order some and take a interest free credit card with me 

It still amazes me people just go to places like Thomas cook and Tesco to get theirs without checking rates online at moneysavingexpert

some real silly people on here...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Rates are rubbish anyway
http://www.compareholidaymoney.com/


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> We usually take 500 euro plus change from last trip. Split equaly between me and Lady p. ie 100 for me the rest for her Ladyship.
> Then use cc and collect points for next free tunnel crossing.
> Dave p


HEY i thought you were taking a year out 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

bigcats30 said:


> It still amazes me people just go to places like Thomas cook and Tesco to get theirs without checking rates online at moneysavingexpert
> 
> some real silly people on here...


Sorry, did I not mention that I check rates? I used to religiously - until I realised that M&S, the post office and Tescos tend to be quite reliable.

I then looked at the cost of organising the collection - cost of my time per hour; opening hours; parking costs etc ...and realised that I have better things to do with my life then sweat over a few euros.

From a 'silly person' :wink:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Only take what is leftover from previous trip and then use a non-charging card in the ATM once there. Most purchases are put on a non-charging credit card.

Denise


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

simandme said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > It still amazes me people just go to places like Thomas cook and Tesco to get theirs without checking rates online at moneysavingexpert
> ...


sorry I didn't realise you were the only person possible I could be talking about....you must think you're important.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We left the uk a week ago with just €6. 

Why bother? Just have a Halifax clarity credit card which is paid of automatically each month so no interest on purchases and the best exchange rate you will get.

Didn't go to the bank until 4 days ago. 

The only thing we need cash for really is markets, stalls that kind of thing. Nearly everywhere takes cards now


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

bigcats30 said:


> simandme said:
> 
> 
> > bigcats30 said:
> ...


Caxton gives a better rate than all of the above without leaving your armchair, or you can top up by text


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

barryd said:


> We left the uk a week ago with just €6.
> 
> Why bother? Just have a Halifax clarity credit card which is paid of automatically each month so no interest on purchases and the best exchange rate you will get.


There are other credit cards as well as Halifax which are just as good for exchange rates - Nationwide, Saga & Metro all charge at bank rate and are fee free. There are probably others as well.

Metrobank debit card also doesn't charge for ATM withdrawals.

Denise


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone, great response.

I am aware of the cards specifically for abroad but it's too late to arrange one, i'll sort that for next time.

I have my bank debit card and a couple of credit cards available to me, when used abroad they all have the (give or take a little) 2.99% exchange load applied on to the international banks rate (or whatever it's called).

I've worked out the cheapest i have to use for purchases and the cheapest for cash from an ATM, i'd like to have some Euros as we arrive, but i'm not sure if best to bye here or abroad. probably just take a few hundred from here this time and then suck it and see.

thanks again
Lee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Denise but from our recent discussions I think it does require a visit in person to London to set it up.

If I am incorrect about this then please put me right as it does sound good


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

lifestyle said:


> We always take some euros plus top up euro card.
> Just come back a couple of days ago from France and on the ferry the exchange rate was 116.60.i could have kick myself,i had left my credit card in the MH and will be returning on the 15 aug for a couple of months and will need at least 3k of euros.
> 
> Les


Les, could you clarify 116.60. Is that pounds to euros or euros to pounds? Best I can get at the mo is Caxtonfx @ 1.124

Bob


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Sysinfo said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > We always take some euros plus top up euro card.
> ...


Hi Bob

1.166 euros to the pound,but that was on myferrylink coming into Dover,going out may be different,
We normally use the Moneymarket shop in Dunstable ,who will better anyone else.
Will let you know tomorrow what there rate his. 
We also have a first choice euro card.Last year they where offering 115. when i said the moneymarket was offering 1,218, and i would like to cancel my card.they matched it.

Les


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > lifestyle said:
> ...


Can you remember what the two rates quoted were at the time on the ferry board? The Buy/Sell rates?

Steve


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

lifestyle said:


> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > lifestyle said:
> ...


Can you remember what the two rates quoted were at the time on the ferry board? The Buy/Sell rates?

Steve


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I used my Nationwide credit card for fuel and a Nationwide debit card for cash. I withdrew 300 euro with the debit card and was charged £258.87 (1.158 ) + nonUK commision fee £5.16
+ non UK cash wdl fee £1.00

Beware!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cash*

Hi

We use a selection of fee free bank cards but always have some cash with us.

We had a situation in France where the pumps were automated and we were in the position of needing fuel rather than wanting it. Our cards would not work, not sure if it was us doing something daft or what. Anyway we gave a man our cash and he used his card. we only did about 30 euro or something, just to keep us topped up til we found somewhere else, so in my opinion, an amount of cash is useful.

Russell


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Rate yesterday in the City - I change £1000 to 1148E no commision.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

I used Nationwide Debit card for years, have been with them for 35 years.

Now I use Nationwide credit card for Fuel, Shopping & Restaurants.

For everything else, we take Euros with us. If we run short, I draw out with Nationwide debit card and get a good rate but costs a few quid for the withdrawal.

If there are a few of us, I divide the cash up between us or hide it in lots of odd places or in a hidden security safe.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

SNandJA said:


> lifestyle said:
> 
> 
> > Sysinfo said:
> ...


Steve,sorry no.Coming back there was a big board advertising it.

Les


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Whenever we return from our holiday we put all our euro notes in an envelope and all our euro coins in a purse so that we are well prepared for our next venture. Any fuel enroute gets paid on the Nationwide card. We arrive on site at the aire or stellplaetz with enough loose coins to feed the meters. When more cash is needed we find an ATM and use our Nationwide Debit card.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

My debit will be best for purchases and one of the credit cards for cash, but i wasn't sure whether best to purchase cash here before going or to get some from an ATM on arrival, i've bought some here anyway so i'll be able to compare should we need more.

really looking forwards to it now  

Lee


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

The ATM rates are generally pretty good if you avoid the small stand up machines in shops and go to proper Banks - but the transation fee is usually fixed - so i generally take out 500E - then the £1.50 or so fee is absorbed over more cash making the transaction better value. I guess it depends on your comfort level having a load of cash on you - I dont mind and actually get comfort knowing you can deal with an unexpected event. Buy your way out of trouble - so to speak. But I am the guy that told my wife I bought a Ducati 900 in case in need to accelerate out of trouble. So what do I know. :roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

joedenise said:


> Only take what is leftover from previous trip and then use a non-charging card in the ATM once there. Most purchases are put on a non-charging credit card.
> 
> Denise


Exactly..................... :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

In Germany you will definitely need cash. Surprisingly German retailers are not up to speed, or untrusting of credit/debit cards and have been known to only accept cash, even for quite large purchases.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

*Changing Euros (cash) to Sterling in UK*

I'd like to ask the question the other way round if I may.

I have a German friend who needs to change approx €15,000 into £

He will be arriving in UK on Tuesday 6th August to buy a Harley and doesn't have time to get his (German) bank to change the money.

What's his best/easiest/most economical way to achieve this - will it be on the ferry or in a high street bank in UK or some other way?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

It is not the cheapest option, but I have requested an international banker's cheque before from my bank - it was accepted immediately (because it was guaranteed) and it cleared fairly quickly.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for that simandme

I think he was struggling with his bank to get anything other than cash in the limited time available. (Plus the seller wanted cash or a UK debit card...)

Anyway - it turns out the seller can't provide a Certificate of Conformity so the whole thing is a non-starter now as the CoC is a requirement for registration of a "foreign" vehicle in Germany.

They are available from H-D Europe but only through a dealer.

Sigh...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Changing Euros (cash) to Sterling in UK*



HarleyDave said:


> I'd like to ask the question the other way round if I may.
> 
> I have a German friend who needs to change approx €15,000 into £
> 
> ...


I realise that this is no longer happening but to change Euros at the bank or other High Street options would offer you a really bad rate upwards of 1.30 plus you would fall foul of money laundering regulations (5000 triggers big checks) . i am currently buying at 1.35euros to the pound so i always take cash with me


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Palaceboy

I spoke to these guys http://www.dovereurochange.co.uk/currency.html and their rate (today) to buy Sterling was €1.1775 = £1 with no commission which I thought was pretty good considering the Post Office (as you said) wanted €1.3 for £1 and prob wouldn't take €15,000 anyway

Regarding the money laundering checks they (Dover) needed an Address and Proof of residence, (Utility bill), Proof of where the money had come from (Bank withdrawal slip) and Photo ID.

Not too onerous but enough to deter the crims I suppose

Cheers

Dave


----------

